# New hand on Sailnet



## TNSailor17 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello all,

I have been pursuing Sailnet for a while but never posting. Thought I would introduce myself before starting to post. I am an inland sailor on the lakes of East Tennessee. Learned to "Sail" in West Texas on Lake Nasworthy near San Angelo TX when stationed there. I have sailed with friends and family off and on for the last 40 or so years but am looking forward to more consistent sailing coming soon. I have acquired a Siren 17 and have refit her. Now to learning how to sail her and questions on the Sailnet forum.

Mark


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome Mark!

What is your primary lake in East TN? My brother sails a Newport 17 (he downgraded from a US 25)... Mostly on South Holston Lake, occasionally on Boone Lake as well (but he said Boone is drained down at the moment, something about the dike having a massive leak)...


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

My brother sails a Siren 17 on Lake Superior ,nice boat. Amazing the weather he has put it through!....Good to hear from you ,This is a great place to start!....Dale


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Mark. Enjoy!


----------



## TNSailor17 (Apr 6, 2012)

SHNOOL said:


> Welcome Mark!
> 
> What is your primary lake in East TN? My brother sails a Newport 17 (he downgraded from a US 25)... Mostly on South Holston Lake, occasionally on Boone Lake as well (but he said Boone is drained down at the moment, something about the dike having a massive leak)...


Mainly on Fort Loudon by the dam in Lenoir City. I live about 30 miles SW of Knoxville and that is the easiest place that has a larger body of water to sail in. These rivers that have been dammed are somewhat difficult to find an area that has consistent wind as they wind through the hills and ridges. I am planning to go to Cherokee this time home and get some help from a friend with these two sails I am learning how to handle.

Thanks for the welcome.

Mark


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

TNSailor17 said:


> These rivers that have been dammed are somewhat difficult to find an area that has consistent wind as they wind through the hills and ridges.


Amen, yesterday's race, we saw 90 degree wind shifts, and +10 knot gusts (from 5kts to 15kts)... One becomes accustomed to watching the puffs/holes work their way down the lake (from the direction of the wind). You start to see the differences in each ripple (I've gotten down to being able to predict the size of the puff within a knot), can predict the lift/header, and begin to understand the effects of land narrowing, and how it can accelerate the winds in the center, and cause rolling wind directions on the edges. If you get good, you can ride the shifts on a lift, and sail 30-60 degrees off the "prevailing wind" and walk past the fleet beating their heads off up the lake. God that's fun! Just as fun is seeing 2 boats on opposite tacks within 100 feet of one another on the same heading!

I'm not going to say you'll ever master it, but eventually you get better at predicting when and where.

I've placed in more than 1 race 1st or 2nd, because I've 1 or 2 tacked upwind when others had to 4-6 tack, by "sailing the sickle" of wind shifts. One other guy in our club, makes me look like a rank amateur at it though... and others are starting to catch on to what I'm doing.

Just sail it like you stole it, you'll be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## TNSailor17 (Apr 6, 2012)

Lake Superior Sailor said:


> My brother sails a Siren 17 on Lake Superior ,nice boat. Amazing the weather he has put it through!....Good to hear from you ,This is a great place to start!....Dale


I have intentions to bring it to the west coast of Florida to try the Siren 17 out in a larger body of water. Cedar Key or Marco Island. I am glad to hear it will take probably more weather than my personal maximums are right now.

Mark


----------



## TNSailor17 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks to all for the welcome. Seems like a good place to be.

Mark


----------



## 7MileBeach (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Enjoy the Siren's call.


----------

